# Family Guy ipecac contest



## medman123 (Apr 28, 2007)

This just kinda tickled me, Have a look. B) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KghzMaaJPRE


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Anomalous (Apr 28, 2007)

That AIN'T right.


----------



## keith10247 (Apr 29, 2007)

You know, I saw this episode before I joined the EMT community and now that I  know what ipecac really is, I appreciate the humor so much more!  

:lol:


----------



## MMiz (Apr 29, 2007)

I've seen this family guy several times.  I even remember some reality show had a contest involving ipecac.  Each person had to take a shot of some liquid, and all but one contained ipecac.

Good times... good times


----------



## medman123 (Apr 29, 2007)

MMiz said:


> I even remember some reality show had a contest involving ipecac.  Each person had to take a shot of some liquid, and all but one contained ipecac.
> 
> Good times... good times


that does not sound like fun to me.


----------



## keith10247 (Apr 29, 2007)

medman123 said:


> that does not sound like fun to me.



:lol: totally agreed!  Perhaps it would be fun to be the guy that did not get the ipecac...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 11, 2007)

Chimpie said:


>



Chimpie, that is too darn funny!  Where did you get those guys? ^_^


----------



## StrokedOut (May 17, 2007)

I think my favorite part was when Peter grabbed Brian by the ears and puked on the back of his head ...


----------



## gnh2276 (Jun 9, 2007)

That was hilarious I emailed the link to a bunch of people.


----------

